# Puppy barking in crate! Help!



## jjlansing11 (May 7, 2012)

Hey all,

It didn't take long for me to hit the forums in search for advise. We got Tisza, our 8 week old female V on Saturday. She's a loving little girl, but that seems to be the major problem early on. 

Tisza doesn't take too well to being left alone, whether it's in her crate, behind her baby gate on one end of the living room, or wherever else she might happen to get left alone. She basically just follows us everywhere, and when you don't let her, she barks and whines. Inevitably this has become a challenge for us, as we try to get her used to her crate, for when we leave for work.

Monday and today, we've stayed home with her. We're able to get her settled and asleep in her crate without much fuss, as long as she's tired. But when she wakes up she cries. If she's awake we might succeed in luring her into her crate with some treats or kibble in a kong, but when we close the door she immediately starts to whine and bark, even if we're standing right outside the gate. 

Obviously, she's just been separated from her litter and isn't used to spending time alone, I get that. I'm just wondering if people have any tips that might help her calm down when she's alone. We've done the radio/music thing, and we've covered the crate. I've even gone with Dr. Dunbar's "errorless" advice of giving plenty of kongs stuffed with kibble and treats... but she couldn't care less about food when she's left alone (I don't really think she understands that she can get food from the kongs).

Does letting them bark for hours and hours help? We have to take her for a pee eventually. Maybe gradually increasing the time she spends in her crate would help, but then again if she's barking within 10 seconds, I don't really see how that could help (unless maybe we start with 10 seconds, then bump it up 5 seconds every time 

I know she's young, we're just trying to get on top of this issue before it develops into an ongoing problem. I guess this is what we signed up for when we got the "velcro" dog.

Thanks in advance for your input.


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Hi there.
We got Darcy at 6 weeks old and was probably far to young, we put her in the cage and had barking and howling fits for a week or so, we put her food and toys and a lovely big bed in it and now whenever we have to go without her, which is not often, she trots off into it. The first week or two I tried a feremon collar, suggested by the vet and purchased from the pet shop, don't really know if it worked but she did settle.
One thing I do, and you might not agree, but Darcy comes upstairs to the bedroom each night to sleep.
I had a Weimaraner beforeDarcy and he was kept in his cage downstairs each night when he was a pup, and the amount of times I found myself asleep on the kitchen floor with his was unbelievable...so for the sake of my own sanity and to stop me going crazy Darcy sleeps upstairs with us. Darcy follows me all around the house all day I think that's why they call them Velcro Vizsla......most of all enjoy


----------



## Katja (Mar 9, 2012)

I'd work on separation starting with very short intervals (15 minutes, or 5 if necessary). Settle her in the crate, tell her "I'll be back", and walk away (out of her sight). Come back in 5 minutes, let her out, tell her what a good girl she is, play with her.

If possible, don't return when she is actually barking, crying, howling or scratching. Wait for a break to return. The idea is that she realizes that it's not her carrying on that gets you back, it's being calm and quiet. You are rewarding good behaviour with your presence and attention. Be low key when you leave (no big farewells), and low key when you return.

Later the same day, do it again. Once she's calm for 5 minutes, increase the time.

If you can't even leave the room for 5 minutes without all sorts of carrying on, start even smaller. Put her in the crate, close the door, and stay in the room, but don't pay attention to her - no eye contact, no talking. After 5 minutes (and when she's quiet), greet her, and let her out.


----------



## Gingernutter (Dec 4, 2011)

As the last post said you have to ride it out. Mylo sounded like we were trying to murder him every night. Go round the neighbours apologise now and get stuck in. 

Whenever I have put Mylo in his crate I have never made a fuss and never spoke to him, just put him in and walk away. Try doing this for short periods in the day too, eg. Put her in and walk away to another room wait a few mins or until she's quiet then go back and let her out. Dogs don't understand time and its just making them realise that they will not be left forever. 

At night stick to the black out blanket, I found this worked.

If she suddenly wakes you in the middle of the night go and let her out for a pee but dont talk to her or any eye contact then straight back in. 

One last thing, don't make a big fuss when you come home or let her out in the morning. I read a book called the dog listener... Take a read 

Well that's my advice and hope it works out as I can now put the boy to bed at what time I like and get up when I want... All I need to do now is teach my 3 year old daughter that 6am is not acceptable (suppose crating a kid is out of order)


----------



## Kristend (Apr 20, 2012)

Hi There,

I have a 12 week old puppy and she did exactly the same thing. I got some great advice on this forum and now she loves her crate, we leave the door open while we are home and if she gets tired she crawls in there of her own accord for a sleep.

I agree with the idea of a black out sheet, radio, bed and a hot water bottle. I also bought a furry toy from the pet store for her to chew, but it was also about the size of a puppy so I'm not sure if that made her feel like she was not alone.

I had to go back to work a few days after I got Abby and I found the best thing was to let her fall asleep on the couch and then move her to crate when she was still sleepy and I had to go work. 

I'm not sure if you have a secure backyard, but what I did was move the crate to the backyard for the day with her bed and a sheet over it and hot water bottle and left the door open. That way she could go in there for a sleep but could go out to pee while I was at work... I know thats not the traditonal way of crating but it worked well.. It also won't work if you don't have a secure backyard...

I hope you get some rest soon. The barking/howling/whining is awful! I know how you feel!!


----------



## HeistyV (Jan 18, 2012)

WOW. Story of our life right now.

We brought Harvey home a week ago today. He is now 9 weeks. He hates being away from my fiance and I  

I DO think it is, slowly but surely, getting better. He has slept for a solid 6 hours for two night without waking us up! Thank goodness!

He still freaks out during the day. I am able to come home during my lunch break and let Harvey out and play for a bit, and sometimes when I come home he is still howling, but not EVERY time.

I think it definitely takes time! we see small improvement in Harvey every day!

I think the frustrating part right now is Harvey peeing EVERY TEN MINUTES. NO JOKE. We live in Arizona, and today it was 112 degrees. So it's hard to be outside all the time. Every ten minutes...can't wait till he gets better bladder control!

Let me know if you come up with a good trick! 

Best wishes!


----------

